# Hello from South Carolina



## Elizabethjoy (Mar 27, 2016)

Hello All,
I am a beginning newly certified beekeeper in South Carolina. Thanks to the moderators for having me on this site. I hope I will be able to ask advice from more experienced beekeepers in the Southeastern parts, and learn, learn, learn as I attend to the girls in my 1 hive this year. Thanks!


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to BeeSource and good luck with your bees!


----------



## Bees of SC (Apr 12, 2013)

Welcome from Hopkins, you will like it here..


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## Kamon A. Reynolds (Apr 15, 2012)

Welcome!!


----------



## Bkwoodsbees (Feb 8, 2014)

Welcome from Ridgeville SC. Enjoy


----------



## SouthTexasJohn (Mar 16, 2015)

Welcome.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Elizabeth!


----------



## PaulT (Sep 2, 2015)

Welcome. You have come to the right place.:thumbsup:


----------

